#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Fragen zur Vasektomie >

## Anonymisiert

Ich bin 42, meine Frau 44, wir haben 2 Kinder und unsere Familienplanung ist abgeschlossen. Wir haben unsere Kinder erst spät bekommen und wie bei vielen Paaren lag des Sexualleben längere Zeit brach, als die Kinder noch sehr jung waren, die Eltern ziemlich gestresst und müde und keine Rückzugsmöglichkeit hatten. Seit einigen Monaten schlafen wir nun aber wieder regelmässig miteinander. Da meine Frau jahrelang die Pille genommen hat und somit ja auch dem Körper viele Hormone zugemutet hat, habe ich jetzt die Verhütung übernommen: mit Kondom. Wir finden aber beide, dass der Sex (Vorspiel, Liebkosungen und dann der Übergang zum Verkehr) durch das Kondom gestört wird, es unterbricht uns immer irgendwie, die Stimmung fällt, alles wirkt dann künstlich. Daher habe ich meiner Frau vorgeschlagen, dass ich mir eine Vasektomie machen lassen würde. Dass ich danach definitiv steril sein werde ist für mich und meine Frau kein Problem. Jetzt stellt sich aber die Frage nach der Nutzen/Risiko-Einschätzung der Vasektomie, da ich die ja nicht aus medizinischen Gründen machen lasse, sondern um ein schöneres Sexualleben zu haben, schliesslich ist es ja ein chirurgischer Eingriff. Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang auch von dem Symptom der chronischen Schmerzen, die sich jahrelang nach einer Vasektomie ausdehnen könnten, gehört. Ausserdem frage ich mich, wo die Vasektomie am sichersten zu machen ist, gibt es spezialisierte Zentren?
  Danke für alle Antworten

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
ich denke auch, dass die Verhütung mit Kondom in einer festen Partnerschaft eine sehr ungünstige Form der Verhütung ist. Eine Vasektomie wird von eigentlich allen operativen Urologien und auch niedergelassenen Urologen durchgeführt und ist kein besonders großer oder schwieriger Eingriff, er muß eben nur gründlich durchgeführt werden, damit man wirklich unfruchtbar bleibt. Nach Deiner Beschreibung dürfte der Durchführung des Eingriffs nicht viel entgegenstehen, 
viel Erfolg, logiker

----------

